# Permission To Hunt in Saskatchewan This Fall.



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

The saskatchewan farmers are talking about refusing hunters from
south of the border permission to hunt this fall, until the border reopens
to canadian beef, The BSE debate. There was a local talk show on the
radio today, got the ball rolling, this is going to get serious, all the
farmers will have to join in rather they want to or not.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I sure am glad that I don't have plans to hunt in Saskatchewan this fall because if I did, I would cancel those plans immediately!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I wonder if the farmers really give a damn about the local hotels, restaurants and bars....evidently not. Curious that an outfitter is bringing this to our attention.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard of people being refused for this last fall.

I doubt this will affect the area where we hunt, people want the geese shot and are as accomodating as can be to get us on them (giving us marked maps).


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

R&B thats too bad then I wouldnt even hunt there. Who needs a guide in Canada? You have to be retarded not shoot any birds. Nice punch line
( Wont give permission) Yeah right uke:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I guess all the Sask. birds will still be completely unpressured when they get here then. WOOHOO!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I wonder why the gas stations, hotels, convenience stores, grocery stores, clothing stores, all small businesses in small communities are making their last gasps!?!?!?? As it says in the movie "if you build it, he will come" Only in our case, if you welcome hunters, we will come and spend money on gas, food, ammunition, and other ancillary products we forget while packing with excitment for the trip!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I will also say that I have NO problem with farmers and ranchers using hunting as a leverage stick to plead there case. Right or wrong, BSE and border closures are serious impediments to their livelihood. And as much as our dollars mean to their grocery stores and cafes, revenue lost from ag. is much more dramatic and longer lasting than the revenue lost from a few yankees who are turned away for a fall.

Hunting is our recreation, and if that has to be sacrificed for their livelihoods, I can swallow it.

(As far as g/o's go in Canada and your attempts to monopolize non-resident alien hunters, KMA!) :eyeroll:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

None of us can even begin to understand how much this border closure is affecting them. I have relatives up there and before the closure auction marts were once a booming and exciting place to be and today they are being referred to as funeral's.

The thing is, most of the canadians will blame the U.S. for the closure instead of looking themselves in the face. Believe it or not, they have as much natural crude in that country as saudi arabia and if they were ever to throw us an alta-matam (spelling??) to open the border or they will quit shipping energy we would have no choice. Some of them, my relatives, are extremely dissapointed in their government and not so much angered with us. However they would like to see conrad and dorgan go......i can't say i blame them..we do need some new blood and new ideas.

So in short, if closing land to hunting is their way of rebelling against us I don't have a problem with it, but I think most that do that will be the uneducated ones who don't even know who to blame.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well stated fishhook! It is nice to have some 1st hand (almost 1st hand I guess) perspective on the matter. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Simply put, the border closure has been devastating up here. The farmers are angry and bitter. While central and eastern canada have all but forgotten about it, the prairie provinces will remember it long after it ever gets resolved.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

fishhook said:


> The thing is, most of the canadians will blame the U.S. for the closure instead of looking themselves in the face....Some of them, my relatives, are extremely dissapointed in their government and not so much angered with us. However they would like to see conrad and dorgan go......i can't say i blame them..we do need some new blood and new ideas.


Isn't it amazing how governments around the world like to blame the United States for issues and problems their own governments should be responsible for solving (Saudia Arabia, France, Canada...)?

It is terrible tragedy when someone or entity opts to demonize someone else to distract from their own problems and mismanagement...we ALL suffer.

Sorry, just had to comment as I would love to return to Canada to waterfowl hunt but I am still p!ssed about their gun laws and charging us a fee to bring one across. The rural residents lose again...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Amen Zettler! We all lose when things like this happen. Damn domino effect!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

oh yah, forgot, How about the tractor trailers, one after the other that competes with our own farmers.......something about unfair trade with the Canadian wheat board and how they subsidize the farmers and sell the grain for lower than we can produce it. How about this idea. We're going to stop hunting in Canada if the trucks that are helping to ruin our farmers don't stop the endless parade to the US. Funny how things usually work both ways. And by the way some of you....do you really think Liffrig is the answer? I don't agree with all the things are US delegation does but the guys that the Republican party comes up with to run against them...I mean really!!! (Liffrigs Ads are really something.)


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Well at least for me, and unfortunately for others, I will be spending (and have been spending since 1989) my hunting money in ND and not in Canada. I truly enjoyed my trip to Moosonee in 1988 but I simply cannot find it in me to go across the border (unless I am invited  ) anytime soon.

The rural residents are great but it is the government officials, politicians and others who are screwing it all up. Go figure!

As a result, I have concentrated on ND exclusively since 1989 and now I plan on retiring there as soon as I can! I have met, hunted, broken bread and enjoyed time with so many good North Dakotans that I am now spoiled.

And for that alone - thank you all!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

can't say that i blame them. i do like the idea of non pressured birds though.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Does anyone else find it a little suspicious that this is being brought to us by a guide??? :eyeroll: I can't imagine that the area we were in would be a whole lot different than it was last year!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks like it is spreading...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ ... /National/


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Flip this pancake over then. (And I have nothing against Canada, they have been true friends to the USA thru thick and thin).

Canadian barley has destroyed ND's barley market here. What was once the most profitable crop to grow, is not even raised here anymore. Durum the same way. Wether the BSE boycott is fair or not, the BSE case was not caused by us. Some dairy farmer up there screwed up and their regulations should have prevented it. In addition the USA has lost beef markets because that one Canadian cow was exported here. And so it flows down hill.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Dick, Canadian barley did not destroy the US barley market, per se.

As you probably know, the disease Fusarium Head Blight, more commonly referred to as scab, invaded North Dakota in the early nineties. The effects of FHB in wheat is often very visual and startling. However, the effects of FHB in barley is manifested in a loss of quality due to an increase in DON (not sure what that stands for), or more commonly referred to as vomitoxin.

As vomitoxin levels rose in ND barley, maltsters found it very difficult to work with (the process of "malting" barley is a very delicate process). Malting industry officials set quality standards that were, and are, quite difficult for ND producers to meet. So the supply of high quality barley did not meet their demand, and they were consequentially forced to look to other markets for the volume of grain they needed. As Canada had not yet been infected to the extent as the barley growing regions of North Dakota, they took up the gap created in the malting barley market.

Currently there is no fungicide labeled for use in barley that can consistently and significantly impact DON levels. Folicur has often been shown to cut DON levels in half, but even that has not been a large enough reduction in infection to meet malting standards.

The same holds true for durum to an extent. The devastating nature of scab in spring wheat is nothing compared to its effect on durum. But between new, more resistant varieties, fungicide usage, and better rotation by growers, scab has become less of an issue than it was 10 years ago.

Why do I feel like I am giving an FFA speech?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

No trip for me! Now the MN/ND battle has been extended to be USA/Canada battle. I am thinking golf may become my full-time hobby.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a hard time understanding why they are taking it out on Hunters.

I quote from the GLOBEANDMAIL article "Our government is spineless" said rancher Gerry Duckworth, from his 3200-hectare farm southwest of Moose Jaw, Sask. "we've got to do this ourselves." end quote

Is not the real problem a dependence on U.S. markets due to Canada not taking care of it's own?

Our political system opened the borders to "Free Trade" and ND, MN, and MT farmers have had to deal with depressed prices, the Canadian Govt. was all smiles because now they didn't have to do anything for themselves, they let the good old USA fix it for them.

To me this is misplaced anger. Why don't they take it out on their political system. Do they really think that hunters will be so outraged about this that it will cause the embargo to be lifted. Maybe it will work for them but the bottom line is WATERFOWL DOES MIGRATE SOUTH! after it has eaten all the crops because the hunting pressure was not there to move them along.

Just my opinion.

Have a good one!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Unfortunately, change will NOT happen by virtue of the rural residents, as its the urban residents that form the majority of voters. Not trying to cast aspersions on the population mix in the Canadian urban centers of Toronto, Montreal, Quebec City, et al, but you all can well imagine that there are extreme Liberal leanings by this majority that impacts ALL of Canada.

Can you imagine what the United States would be like if the majority of voters lived in Massachusetts????

:eyeroll:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

The signs are going up every where, This has spread from a talk show ,to
every local station and nespaper. A nd not just sask. Alberta and Manitoba
have joined the debate also. It is not good news for us sportsman, we will just have to sit it out and hope it only lasts for this season. By the way
yes i am an outfitter , but i want you to know that , i donot have a problem with freelance hunting, a lot of my clients hunt with me every year , on there way through and freelance up north and hunt with me on there way home. It is very handy for them because they donot have to 
carry 2,000 plus snow goose decoys with them, to get a snow goose hunt
in while they are here.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

you shouldn't need 2000+ snow decoys when your up there anyway.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tip R&B. Remember guys Canada has the no leasing law so most likely this gentleman isn't hurting everyone with his service. It seems he is honestly trying to warn everyone what is going on up there this year. It's too bad that hunters have to always shoulder the burden for whoever is mad at whomever. The ironic thing is they are only hurting themselves by ousting us. Simple economics say it isn't wise to chase away buisness when buisness is down already.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

good point swift. they'll be kicking themselves later if this goes through.


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

I just read this thread after getting off the phone with farmer friends in the Wadena and Nipawin areas of north-central Saskatchewan. They themselves know nothing of any agreement to refuse hunting to US hunters and wholeheartedly invited me to come up for goose/duck hunting. Even offered the free use of a furnished cabin next to a renowned goose lake. Also talked to a guide in the Nipawin area..no problem there either with getting on local land. The farmers I know are still our friends and realize where the problem lies. And it's not with hunters.
So, although troublesome in certain areas, this thing is not as widespread as reported. On the other hand, I have hunted Manitoba, Saskatchewan, and Alberta for deer, waterfowl, and elk every year since 1978 and have never seen such bitterness towards their elected offficials about a politically motivated issue. I was in Alberta last year when that damn infamous cow from the States started all this trouble. Like the Alberta premier said when referring to the farmer who owned the cow.."he should have shot, shoveled, and SHUT UP!' Blame the liberals for this one...and the people who voted them in.


----------



## mike1968 (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope this isn't true, because I'm leaving for my first trip to Saskatchewan on the 18th. The people I have made plans with haven't said anything to me about nobody leting people hunt.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Just got back from SK--no problems getting permission, but we weren't in cattle country.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How was the hunting?

Have any problem finding fields that were combined?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Damn this is bull****. It'stoo bad I have to bring up two kids in this era, who knows if they'll ever have a place to hunt when they get old enough, let alone cross the border north to get some good shooting in. Great to see things are going so well. What the hells wrong with people these days?? Looks like my son'll be shoooting geese off the friggin golf course for the clubhouse!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Gotta agree with Bob Kellam. If they think that some hunters have enough influence to change the policies of the US govt., I think they have seriously overrated the power of the American hunter.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Hunting was great. Hunted a 1/4 section packed full of geese--estimate 100,000 + geese. Harvest way behind schedule (20% harvested), but narrowed the choices for the geese.


----------

